# Which to get Male or female Syrian Hamster??



## jessie15

Hi, We are looking into getting a Syrian Hamster. Been cramming on all the info I can before I get one so we are fully prepared, dont want to rush into it. Now the question is which is best to get a male or female hamster, what do you guys think??


----------



## MattP30

we have a male and he is amazing - so tame and cute!!

he is a long haired variety - which in my opinion are by far the cute-est!




























Hamster Hike


----------



## Katie&Cody

I have always had males, the one female i had bit the living daylights out of me, could not be touched or held and died early.
I would definetly advise a male - keep us updated.


----------



## thedogsmother

Its personal choice really, I have an adorable little girl who is over 3 now and am looking after a little boy. Both lovely hammies in their own way.


----------



## cherrie_b

I have 2 female syrians and they are lovely but I have heard (numerous times) that males are much nicer and less nippy!! 

Good Luck with your search!


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

I've kept both and to be honest, i can't decide between them. I've never had a nippy hamster, i've had a nippy gerbil but not a hamster lol


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

all in all MALE syrian hasmsters are best as they dont feel the need to bite unlike females


----------



## serz

ha ha trust me to get a female


----------



## LostGirl

Boys we have a few hammies one was a girl and was a miserable cow couldnt take her out with her taking a chunk out of you!

But all the boys were lovely, When we were younger we had a male hammie and male mouse who loved each other to bits the shared a cage and would curl up and sleep together. I know it was prob silly thing to do now but they really did adore each other!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

serz said:


> ha ha trust me to get a female


haahaa lol :lol:


----------



## serz

Its the size of the males manly bits that put me off getting a male ha ha  They are huge


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

that makes the boys even cuter , watching ther balls going side to side as they run  lol
xx


----------



## CanIgoHome

Katie&Cody said:


> I have always had males, the one female i had bit the living daylights out of me, could not be touched or held and died early.
> I would definetly advise a male - keep us updated.


I agree my female was the same I alway say male


----------

